# Barcellona - PSG. 21 Aprile 2015, ore 20.45. Tv Sky.



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2015)

Ritorno dei quarti di CL tra il Barca ed il PSG.

La squadra di Luis Enrique si trova in una forma super. Primi nella Liga, finale nella Coppa Del Re e quarti di finali praticamente archiviati. La settimana scorsa il Barcellona ha infatti battuto il PSG per 1-3, grazie anche ed un super Suarez. La squadra francese ha deluso. Hanno giocato una brutta partita, complice anche del fatto di non avere a disposizione Verratti, giocatore più importante in mezzo.

Martedì ci sarà dunque il ritorno. Blanc avrà a disposizione Verratti ed Ibrahimovic dal primo, tuttavia per passare il turno sono necessari 3 gol e subirne zero. Oppure vincere tipo 4-2.

Praticamente un miracolo. Difficile vedere il Barca asfaltato in casa propria.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire il match su Sky

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## mr.wolf (19 Aprile 2015)

questa è già chiusa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2015)

Se non sbaglio il PSG ha recuperato tutti. L'inizio non me lo posso perdere.


----------



## Tobi (21 Aprile 2015)

impossibile che il psg vinca 3 a 0. Gli attaccanti del Barcellona sono troppo alieni per non segnare nemmeno 1 gol


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2015)

Gol Neymar


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2015)

Mamma mia cosa ha fatto Iniesta


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2015)

Giu il Cappello per don Andres


----------



## O Animal (21 Aprile 2015)

Il finito e il sopravvalutato..


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Il finito e il sopravvalutato..



Neymar in Italia secondo Te Quanti ne farebbe? Secondo me almeno 25 .


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2015)

Intanto verratti fa vedere Che la classe non È acqua .


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2015)

2-0 Neryar
Certo che l'Arabo ha davvero sbagliato squadra, potevi comprare noi ed ora avevi almeno una Cl in bacheca


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Aprile 2015)

Comunque vi faccio una domanda ...

Ma Ibra ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 2-0 Neryar
> Certo che l'Arabo ha davvero sbagliato squadra, potevi comprare noi ed ora avevi almeno una Cl in bacheca



Ma infatti gli sta bene ...


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Aprile 2015)

Inaccettabile che il PSG non abbia ancora combinato nulla in Champions.


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque vi faccio una domanda ...
> 
> Ma Ibra ?



Ibra in Europa 9 volte su 10 diventa un giocatore qualunque ..... Non credo sia un caso .


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2015)

Snake questo è per te. È finito Don Andres ve ahah


----------



## O Animal (21 Aprile 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Neymar in Italia secondo Te Quanti ne farebbe? Secondo me almeno 25 .



Se utilizziamo un rapporto Menez direi intorno ai 45/50 all'anno...


----------



## Snake (21 Aprile 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Snake questo è per te. È finito Don Andres ve ahah



non è finito, è strafinito


----------



## juventino (21 Aprile 2015)

Pensate quello che volete, ma per me la coppa comunque non la vincono. Finora i tre avanti stanno facendo tutto da soli, ma appena troveranno una squadra di livello (e non il PSG decimato da squalifiche), non avranno vita così facile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> non è finito, è strafinito



È vero che non è più il giocatore che era fino al 2013, ma a me ricorda l'ultimo Seedorf che gioca bene quando il match si fa duro (infatti contro il Real gioca sempre alla grande).

Poi segnati queste parole "Ai Mondiali 2018 trascinerà la Spagna tra le prime 4. Come fece Zidane nel 2006".


----------



## Jaqen (21 Aprile 2015)

Il PSG ha il problema di giocare in un campionato ridicolo..vedendo lo strapotere del Bayern adesso non ho dubbi su chi alzerà la coppa..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Inaccettabile che il PSG non abbia ancora combinato nulla in Champions.


Secondo me è accettabile invece.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Aprile 2015)

Che allenatore ridicolo Blanc, ben gli sta. Mi dispiace solo per Ibra, e del fatto che un giocatore del suo valore non vincerà mai quella stra-maledetta champions


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2015)

Non c'è niente da fare, dagli ottavi in poi Ibra sparisce totalmente..non so se sente la pressione ma tra Juve, Inter, Barca, Milan e Psg sono ormai troppe le partite in cui ha toppato.
Se si aggiunge il fatto che sono costretti a far giocare Cavani fuori ruolo allora diventa veramente dura battere certe formazioni.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Pensate quello che volete, ma per me la coppa comunque non la vincono. Finora i tre avanti stanno facendo tutto da soli, *ma appena troveranno una squadra di livello* (e non il PSG decimato da squalifiche), non avranno vita così facile.



Non sono la squadra favorita, ma hanno eliminato City e PSG che non sono il Celtic o il Monaco


----------



## Snake (21 Aprile 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> È vero che non è più il giocatore che era fino al 2013, ma a me ricorda l'ultimo Seedorf che gioca bene quando il match si fa duro (infatti contro il Real gioca sempre alla grande).
> 
> Poi segnati queste parole "Ai Mondiali 2018 trascinerà la Spagna tra le prime 4. Come fece Zidane nel 2006".



All'andata col PSG inesistente, col Real tra i peggiori in campo sia all'andata che al ritorno, col City senza infamia e senza lode, con l'Atletico buona partita in liga, pessimo in tutti e due i confronti diretti in copa del re. Siamo quasi a maggio e nella liga vanta l'invidiabile score di 0 gol e 0 assist. Questo è l'Iniesta stagione 2014-2015, di big match giocati da vero Iniesta non ne ricordo uno solo, a differenza dell'anno scorso dove col City, col Real e con l'Atletico all'andata giocò delle grandi partite. Se beccano il Bayern in semifinale ti renderai davvero conto di quanto stia alla canna del gas, lui come altro mezzo Barcellona.


----------



## Renegade (21 Aprile 2015)

Vista poiché era da non perdere. Che dire? Barcellona devastante nel primo tempo. PSG inesistente per 45 min. I francesi si son visti solo nella ripresa poiché gli spagnoli si sono cullati sugli allori. Loro erano proprio inconcludenti, non costruivano nulla, Ibrahimovic un fantasma in campo. Neanche a dirlo si salva solo Verratti, sempre più bravo. Neymar per una volta non ha sprecato quasi nulla, dimostrandosi più maturo. Suarez in calo e boh, Messi lo vedo sempre più statico. Molto più 10 vecchia scuola da centrocampo che falso nueve dinamico. Ma Iniesta, signori... Stasera ha ragione [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]. A 31 anni passati fare quella roba non è da molti, è stato spettacolare, è stato il calcio.


----------



## juventino (22 Aprile 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non sono la squadra favorita, ma hanno eliminato City e PSG che non sono il Celtic o il Monaco



Il City in Europa è poca roba, il PSG ha dovuto giocare l'andata decimato.


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Aprile 2015)

David Luiz disastroso. 
Dopo 3 minuti si becca un giallo. Come spiega Corradi su canale 5, in occasione del primo gol del Barca si muove malissimo, incrocia i piedi nella corsa, si perde l'avversario etc

Costato 50 milioni di sterline


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Aprile 2015)

certo avrei voluto vedere il PSG con i sorteggi che ha avuto la Juve,ma ahimè tutti diranno che il PSG è un fallimento quando sono sempre stati eliminati dal Barcellona(e sfido a ciunque a dire che i francesi siano migliori a livello di rosa). Per non parlare delle assenze,all'andata Verratti,Ibra e Motta(fondamentale per loro)con Thiago che esce dopo 20 minuti al ritorno Motta e Thiago ovviamente.


----------



## Snake (22 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


>



suarez si è sbloccato adesso però, se la giocano, per me però henry eto'o e messi si completavano meglio..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> All'andata col PSG inesistente, col Real tra i peggiori in campo sia all'andata che al ritorno, col City senza infamia e senza lode, con l'Atletico buona partita in liga, pessimo in tutti e due i confronti diretti in copa del re. Siamo quasi a maggio e nella liga vanta l'invidiabile score di 0 gol e 0 assist. Questo è l'Iniesta stagione 2014-2015, di big match giocati da vero Iniesta non ne ricordo uno solo, *a differenza dell'anno scorso dove col City, col Real e con l'Atletico all'andata giocò delle grandi partite*. Se beccano il Bayern in semifinale ti renderai davvero conto di quanto stia alla canna del gas, lui come altro mezzo Barcellona.



Allora ricordo bene.
Vediamo...ha bisogno solo di motivazioni e lo sai. Ha 31 anni, mica 50.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


>



Grandissimi.


----------



## Snake (22 Aprile 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Allora ricordo bene.
> Vediamo...ha bisogno solo di motivazioni e lo sai. Ha 31 anni, mica 50.



Il body language è quello di un 35enne


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non c'è niente da fare, dagli ottavi in poi Ibra sparisce totalmente..non so se sente la pressione ma tra Juve, Inter, Barca, Milan e Psg sono ormai troppe le partite in cui ha toppato.
> Se si aggiunge il fatto che sono costretti a far giocare Cavani fuori ruolo allora diventa veramente dura battere certe formazioni.


Ibrahimovic è in un limbo che non ci permette di poterlo considerare un calciatore normale ma che non ci permette nemmeno di poterlo considerare un fuoriclasse assoluto, perché lo svedese è sì un giocatore dalla tecnica eccezionale ma che rende in particolar modo se la abbina al suo strapotere fisico, il che lo rende un giocatore devastante nei campionati, dove la maggior parte delle difese soffre la sua potenza, ma lo penalizza tantissimo in Europa, perché contro squadre di alto livello è "banale" in un certo senso pensare di prevalere di sola forza fisica. 
Credo sia questo il problema, quando affronti grandi club è facile per questi arginare il tuo gioco di sportellate, quindi dovrebbe soffermarsi di più sulle sue doti tecniche, agendo magari da trequartista o seconda punta e cedendo ad un altro il compito di sobbarcarsi la squadra e di segnare i pesanti goal qualificazione.
Insomma, Ibrahimovic è un grande trascinatore nei campionati ma, paradossalmente, non lo è abbastanza in Europa, perché non puoi vivere di solo fisico e perché tecnicamente ci sono tanti altri giocatori forti come se non più di te. 
Ibra però non lo cambi, non gli puoi chiedere di essere più umile in Europa, queste sono le sue caratteristiche e queste peculiarità lo condanneranno ad essere per sempre un incompiuto a certi livelli.


----------



## Jino (22 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic è in un limbo che non ci permette di poterlo considerare un calciatore normale ma che non ci permette nemmeno di poterlo considerare un fuoriclasse assoluto, perché lo svedese è sì un giocatore dalla tecnica eccezionale ma che rende in particolar modo se la abbina al suo strapotere fisico, il che lo rende un giocatore devastante nei campionati, dove la maggior parte delle difese soffre la sua potenza, ma lo penalizza tantissimo in Europa, perché contro squadre di alto livello è "banale" in un certo senso pensare di prevalere di sola forza fisica.
> Credo sia questo il problema, quando affronti grandi club è facile per questi arginare il tuo gioco di sportellate, quindi dovrebbe soffermarsi di più sulle sue doti tecniche, agendo magari da trequartista o seconda punta e cedendo ad un altro il compito di sobbarcarsi la squadra e di segnare i pesanti goal qualificazione.
> Insomma, Ibrahimovic è un grande trascinatore nei campionati ma, paradossalmente, non lo è abbastanza in Europa, perché non puoi vivere di solo fisico e perché tecnicamente ci sono tanti altri giocatori forti come se non più di te.
> Ibra però non lo cambi, non gli puoi chiedere di essere più umile in Europa, queste sono le sue caratteristiche e queste peculiarità lo condanneranno ad essere per sempre un incompiuto a certi livelli.



Di Ibra ho sempre detto, grande con i piccoli, piccolo con i grandi. Zlatan ha sofferto quasi sempre squadre o comunque avversari top. Ricordo benissimo un derby, Maldini a quasi quarant'anni non fece fare praticamente nulla allo svedese, quante ovazioni a San Siro. Di fatto è un giocatore devastante nell'arco di una stagione visto che sono più le squadre "scarse" di quelle "forti".


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Di Ibra ho sempre detto, grande con i piccoli, piccolo con i grandi. Zlatan ha sofferto quasi sempre squadre o comunque avversari top. Ricordo benissimo un derby, Maldini a quasi quarant'anni non fece fare praticamente nulla allo svedese, quante ovazioni a San Siro. Di fatto è un giocatore devastante nell'arco di una stagione visto che sono più le squadre "scarse" di quelle "forti".



Peccato, perchè se sarebbe riuscito a dominare anche in Europa, nascondendo questo piccolo difetto, sarebbe ricordato come un giocatore stratosferico


----------



## mandraghe (22 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


>




Sul tridente attuale c'è da dire che non hanno il centrocampo mostruoso del quale potevano usufruire Henry & C.: il miglior Iniesta, Xavi non ancora lessato ed infine un certo Touré.

Inoltre quel Barça era una macchina perfetta.

Poi uno guarda questa statistica e non ci capisce più niente!


----------



## Snake (22 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sul tridente attuale c'è da dire che non hanno il centrocampo mostruoso del quale potevano usufruire Henry & C.: il miglior Iniesta, Xavi non ancora lessato ed infine un certo Touré.
> 
> Inoltre quel Barça era una macchina perfetta.
> 
> Poi uno guarda questa statistica e non ci capisce più niente!



che poi non sarebbe nemmeno quello il tridente più prolifico del Barcellona


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Di Ibra ho sempre detto, grande con i piccoli, piccolo con i grandi. Zlatan ha sofferto quasi sempre squadre o comunque avversari top. Ricordo benissimo un derby, Maldini a quasi quarant'anni non fece fare praticamente nulla allo svedese, quante ovazioni a San Siro. Di fatto è un giocatore devastante nell'arco di una stagione visto che sono più le squadre "scarse" di quelle "forti".




Questa per me è una leggenda metropolitana.Io ricordo derby in cui fece benissimo con la maglia del Milan.
La verità è che Zlatan è sempre stato sfortunato e basta.E' capitato sempre nelle squadre sbagliate e basta.L'unica squadra con cui poteva vincere la Champions era il Barca,ma lui non si trovava,in più il Barca fu eliminato ingiustamente dall'Inter con le grandi ladrate di quest'ultima squadra.


Ieri il PSG ha fatto pietà in toto.C'è poco da dire..L'unico che si è salvato è stato Verratti. Quando la squadra non gira gli attaccanti sono quelli che soffrono di più e tendono a sparire completamente.
Non è al livello di Messi e Ronaldo,questo è ovvio,ma non è nemmeno vero che scompare contro le grandi.
Posso elencarti le partite epiche che ha fatto contro grandi squadre.

Ibra è fortissimo,è un grande,ma non è Messi e Ronaldo.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


>






Più o meno come quando Bryant e Vujacic segnarono 84 punti contro i Raptors....Vujacic ne fece 3...


----------

